# Using 4x4 sheets of drywall vs 4x8



## jb9 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello,

Other than the fact that there will be more taping/finish work, is there any reason that I can't use 4x4 sheets of drywall to finish my shop? I just don't think that I can wrangle the 4x8 sheets by myself and I also have limited space (the workshop is 12'x16').

Thanks.


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

No reason you cant... Just makes for alot of extra butt joints and mud work. If your shop is 12 x 16 or anything just under 12' i would want to use 12' sheets and a helper. That would eliminate alot of extra taping and mud work if youre going for a clean finish. I would especially want to reduce the seams on the lid however possible. If the cieling joists run perpendicular to the 12' walls you can cut your seam work down massively. Would only have 3 factory seams on the lid.

Have you considered renting a drywall lift? Also, what thickness of drywall are you gonna be using? Are you going for a clean finish or just L2?

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

No way I would want those extra seams.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just no.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

jb9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Other than the fact that there will be more taping/finish work, is there any reason that I can't use 4x4 sheets of drywall to finish my shop? I just don't think that I can wrangle the 4x8 sheets by myself and I also have limited space (the workshop is 12'x16').
> 
> Thanks.


When you think about all the extra cutting and taping, the boards get lighter. Try a panel carrier tool, as well.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Second a drywall lift, it works for walls too.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Drywall lift was my impetus for the cordless screw gun and roto zip. Hated moving cords to push it around and cords always tangled.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Rent or buy(resell later) a lift, it will allow you to use 5/8" products EVERY where, sides and ceiliing. giving you MORE strength, less damage in the future, and more fire safety at a tiny cost today, quieter and Warmer/cooler

The walls will be much flatter as the longer DW flattens crazy studs some what, Don't be afraid to saw silly studs plumb(in and out axis) as needed with a chalk line and skil saw, save hours when shelving and installing cabinets later.

Any chance of water, USE fiberglass faced rock....

Hire a weight lifting buddy to help unload and hang the rock, in this case big is better.

I'd block any joints that are "exposed" in a shop to add strength to the "floating" parts of the dry wall seams.

Don't forget future cabinets blocking needs prior to DWalling.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Honestly, if I didn't think I could handle a 4X8, I'd call a drywall buddy of mine and see if he knows any hangers that want a side job.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I've hung a lot of drywall solo, screw blocks of wood on the walls and ceiling as needed for a second set of hands if you're going to do it solo. A bit of 1x4 and 2x4 can be quickly assembled in any configuration that will hold an end for you. Might be a good time to buy a third hand pole too. 

Boarders would laugh at the way I've done it I'm sure but itll get ya there and save hours and hours of finishing 4x4 sheets.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BTW, if you can't work the crank on a drywall lift, it's possible to build one that uses an electric hoist.

It takes a little time to make one out of 2X6s and 2X4s, but a home made electric one works fine.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WTF, your a plumber...

go install an extra toilet or water heater and pay a dry wall guy...


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

griz said:


> WTF, your a plumber...
> 
> 
> 
> go install an extra toilet or water heater and pay a dry wall guy...


LOL. 100% the best way to do it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

It is a shop....gee. 

My shop has visible spray foam, and some day (we all know that one), I intend to line it with OSB. It would matter not one bit to do 4 foot rock, and if a guy wanted a cool look, trim it all with 1x4s fora coffered ceiling. Think of all the ways you could hang stuff from the ceiling then. And minimal taping. Like none.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Joasis said:


> It is a shop....gee.
> 
> My shop has visible spray foam, and some day (we all know that one),* I intend to line it with OSB. *It would matter not one bit to do 4 foot rock, and if a guy wanted a cool look, trim it all with 1x4s fora coffered ceiling. Think of all the ways you could hang stuff from the ceiling then. And minimal taping. Like none.


This is what I was thinking also. Makes hanging things on the wall much easier.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> This is what I was thinking also. Makes hanging things on the wall much easier.


Already have backing for peg board. Win, win.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Buy more beer and you'll never notice the difference.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If you can't lift 4x8 sheets of 1/2 inch, you need to exercise more.

Seriously though, just grab a lift for like 50 bucks a day and get it done. Or a buddy. And I'd still use a lift on the lid.

Use 12's if possible and it's done quick and easy.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Joasis said:


> Already have backing for peg board. Win, win.


Funny you should mention peg board.
Didn't say it becuase some don't like that much peg board.
My whole shop is covered with it. There are sooooo many things I can do with a peg board hook.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

Drywall for fire resistance, then mill some french cleats for hanging cabinets, tool bars, or hangers.


----------

